# Living Body Alignment



## eyebeams (Jun 13, 2006)

The first article here:

http://www.morrisnoholdsbarred.co.uk/tips.htm

. . . nicely articulates my own approach to effectively aligning your body. Of particular notes is this quote:

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]"And in fact, most martial artists perceive the axis of the hip and spine in terms of a vertical, static door post, about which they slam the door with their strikes. But the axis has to be a living, dynamic thing; the body has to be able to twist, bend, extend and flex (twist, untwist, fold, unfold) and the axis has to be able to shift, tactically, dynamically, and in broken time, through footwork. And the axes function in diagonal planes rather than in vertical or horizontal ones."


[/FONT]


----------



## kenposikh (Jun 13, 2006)

eyebeams said:
			
		

> The first article here:
> 
> http://www.morrisnoholdsbarred.co.uk/tips.htm
> 
> ...


 
Yep sounds exactly what Doc talks about well almost 


thanks for the post nice article


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 13, 2006)

Good stuff.  Thanks for sharing




			
				kenposikh said:
			
		

> Yep sounds exactly what Doc talks about well almost
> 
> thanks for the post nice article


 
Same principles have also been taught in diving and gymnastics for years.


----------

